# PSO2:  Ladies and Gentlemen, We Can Now Have A Costume About Space Dragons With Boobs



## Guilrel (Nov 16, 2020)

Since the start of Last Tuesday, more costumes and accessories from the Japanese Contest winners are now available Globally, one of which is Large Breasts accessory aptly named Ballooned Bosom.  Since the ARKs Sadeenian Suit (and maybe even certain Rappy Suits) is one of the few costumes that can wear accessories, that means your Space Dragon suit can look even more feminine besides just adjusting their waist size.  Here's a picture of my Auxiliary ( A mini partner avatar that you can use to collect quest materials for you) wearing this:




Although her final version may be along the lines of this since you can adjust many other accessories in any shape or form of your choosing (This includes the Breasts themselves.. and I just noticed the ears I've given her are showing as well):



I don't know where to find the ARKS Sadeenian suit officially even though people have been getting them from somewhere, but the Breasts can be found in the Designer Dreams 2 AC scratch Tickets.  However you can buy both the ARKs Sadeenian Suit and the Breasts in the Player Personal Shop with in game money Meseta.  With the cheapest for the Space Dragon suit roughly under 2 million Meseta and the cheapest for the Ballooned Bosom are under 32 million Meseta, since they are the top sellers at the store right now.  I wanted to let everyone know this that is a fan of the speicies but wanted them to have boobs or simply want you character to have big boobs, then this your chance to get them right now before they get REALLY expensive in the Player Shop.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2020)

The tiddy pads are so fucking expensive my GOD. The new variants are even worse. This one dropped in price down to like 29 million when those came out.


----------

